# Reversing 1hp motor 1ph -Drum switch



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Hard to tell looking at pics. but i think your new switch is an upside down version of the old one.


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

Any solution to wire new switch ?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

aabowath said:


> I tried every combination but dosent want to wrk .


Do you have a multimeter ... and if so, did you ohm out the terminals ?

Did the new drum switch come with a switching diagram ?

Most drum switches have fwd off rev ...

Looks like you only have to reverse 5 and 8 :thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Interchange wires #8 and #5. Or swap 8 and 5 if you will. This will reverse your motor.
8 is red and 5 is black if the wires are not numbered.

Swapping 8 and 5 is all you have to do. Draw it out on paper if you need to. Also look at this link below on pages 8-9. Here you can see what you are doing. What to do.

This is something to figure out on your own. It will be very rare to get the exact equipment and parts every time.
You must learn to adapt on your own. Otherwise you will turn out to be an installer.

http://www.goevans.com/filesSite/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Something like this will help too


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

Attached is the wiring diagram for new switch.
Pls see if some1 can figure out.thx


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

aabowath said:


> Attached is the wiring diagram for new switch.
> Pls see if some1 can figure out.thx


Why do you think someone should show you how?
We have given you more information than required to connect this drum switch.
Also. Put a crimp terminal on the EGC. Its does not look good enough.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

John V. did post a very clear explation how to do this swap over to the new switch.

It is very simple way is make a quick drawing on the connection and go from there.

I have done few like that so it is not super hard once you figure it out. 

I Just got done with two speed reversing drum switch few hours back .,, 

To OP just look at the motor wiring diagram then look at the drum switch connection and make a drawing to match up.

How many conductor cord or conduit ya stringing it ? 

typically most single phase motors, I use four conductor type and it work in most case.


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

frenchelectrican said:


> John V. did post a very clear explation how to do this swap over to the new switch.
> 
> It is very simple way is make a quick drawing on the connection and go from there.
> 
> ...


I have 4 wires coming from motor to switch + neutral wire.
I was able to get forward going on switch but for some reason I cannot get it going .no mater what I try it makes buzzing sound in motor & trips beaker if I don't stop.hopefully I didn't fry it.let me know .
Thx


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Go into the back threads here... and find motor wiring diagrams...

I'm baffled as to why you're baffled.

You HAVE checked out the motor... it's in good condition ?

For sure ?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Something like this will help too


In this drawing, the hot goes on the top left. P1 goes on the top right. 

P2 and 3 go on the center left. 5 goes on the center right. 

The neutral, 2 and 4 go on the bottom left. 8 goes on the bottom right. 

You'll need to find which terminals are which on the new switch. One set of terminals will go straight across when the switch is in either fwd or rev. 

Another set will go straight across in fwd or rev and zig-zag in the other position. 

Another set will do the same thing.


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

Quick Update
I got switch working in 1 direction. Now i am stuck to make it run in reverse direction.
I have included picture of switch 
The current setup which is working in 1 direction is 
2+4 - left side of switch
6+5+3 right side of switch 

i had to jump wire from 5 to 1 so 3 gets connected with 5

To go in different direction , i have to interchange 4 & 3 manually
I cannot figure out this using this switch .
any1 has any idea.


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

forgot the image


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Is there a drawing supplied with the switch?

If not you'll need to ring out the contacts.

When it is in FOR, which contacts have continuity. 

How about REV?

Use the numbers you posted above.


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

6 (hot wire) connects to 5 in both direction 
2 connects to 4 or 3 In both direction 
3 or 4 connects to 5 in both direction 
Attached is the switch diagram 
.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

To avoid confusion, I'm going to list the motor leads as T or P and the switch terminals as S. 

The incoming hot goes on S6. P1 goes on S5. P2 & T3 go on S3. Do not connect the jumper from S3 to S5 as shown in the drawing. 

T8 goes on S4. T5 goes on S1. The incoming neutral and T2 & T4 go on S2. 

The reason to omit the jumper from S3 to S5 is because the motor has a built-in thermal. If this jumper is installed, it'll by-pass the thermal.

If there are only 4 wires from the switch to the motor, then install the jumper and splice P2 and T3 in the motor. In this case, the thermal is bypassed and if it trips, the run winding will be de-energized but the start winding will remain energized and it will burn up when the motor slows down.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I wish I had a forum like this when I was busting my hump trying to figure **** out at work.
But at least I was forced to figure it out. I'm not saying I never asked for help because I asked all the time. 
The OP's profile says electrician, not apprentice.
Guidance is one thing. But step by step like Rob did above will hurt this guy more than it will help him.
He's lucky, because Rob is a whiz at this ****.


----------



## gottspeed (Mar 8, 2010)

They used to be a lot quicker to lock these posts.


----------



## aabowath (Apr 1, 2017)

micromind said:


> To avoid confusion, I'm going to list the motor leads as T or P and the switch terminals as S.
> 
> The incoming hot goes on S6. P1 goes on S5. P2 & T3 go on S3. Do not connect the jumper from S3 to S5 as shown in the drawing.
> 
> ...


Finally it is working .
Thank you every1 for helping out.
I appreciate it.


----------

